# Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?



## Jok3R (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Angler,

Ich habe vor kurzer Zeit einen Hecht (70cm) & einen Barsch (50cm) gefangen.. 

Nun wollte ich sie mal zubereiten, aber da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit diesen Fischen hatte wie man sie zubereitet wollte ich mir mal Tipps von euch holen..

Schönen Gruß auf dem NRW 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ; Gerrit :vik:


----------



## KawangA (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

hallo,
also den barsch entschuppen in mehl wälzen und in geklärter oder butterschmalz gold braten. etwas zitrone drüber dazu bratkartoffeln.

hecht: du brauchst ingwer, chillichote(n) sesamöl,zwiebel,knoblauch,rote paprika sojasoße, salz pfeffer

also ein stück ingwer schälen und gut klein scheiden, peffer zerstoßen oder gemahlen, knoblauch klein scheiden,chillishote klein scheiden. das alles in eine schüssel mit etwas sojasoße. betonnung liegt auf etwas weil sojasoße einen starken eingengeschmak hat. hecht mit in die schüssel geben und marinieren lassen so mind. 2 stunden im kühlschrank. zwiebeln und paprika klein scheiden und in der pfanne etwas anbraten und mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken dann mit einem 1/4 liter weißwein ablöschen, das ganze in einen bräter oder auflaufform geben, den hecht darauf. ab in den ofen bei 200 grad. den hecht vorher evtl. salzen pfeffern etwas. ein kumpel brät den hecht vorher an und gart ihn dann im ofen fertig. 

juten hunger


----------



## Meister (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board.
Wenn du nicht die Möglichkeit hast deine Fische zu räuchern würde ich sie einfach filetieren und in etwas Öl, Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Salz und verschiedene Kräuter (Salbei/Oregano usw.) für ca. 2-3 Stunden im Kühlschrank marinieren lassen. Danach in Mehl wenden und ab in die Pfanne. 
Sehr schnell und einfach aber lecker.

Gruß Meister


----------



## Jok3R (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

Guten Abend liebe Angler,

Erstmal möchte ich bedanken für die schnellen & guten Antworten..ist wohl ein spitzen Forum ;-)

Doch haben die möglichkeit zu Räuchern..

Ich denke ich werde es mal so machen..hoffe ja das ich noch öfters etwas fangen werde *grins*.

Wie heißt das gute Sprichwort : Wer probiert der studiert 


Schönen Abend noch..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen : Gerrit


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

lass das mitm räuchern! barsch und hecht schmecken gebraten viel besser!
filetieren und einfach mit salz und WENIG pfeffer würzen, in mehl wenden und in butterschmalz braten. aber möglichst kurz, das der fisch grade so durch ist. dann ist er schön saftig. dazu einfach eine milde kräuterbutter und z.b. ofenkartoffeln. super lecker!
oder für den sommer die filets auf kaisergemüse in einer auflaufform legen, käruterbutter drüber, alufolie drüber und ab in den backofen bei 180°.


----------



## Jok3R (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die Antwort werde ich ebenfalls auch mal ausprobieren 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ; Gerrit


----------



## -Nils- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

Ich währe vorsichtig beim räuchern von Hecht oder Barsch, da das keine fettfische sind, könnten zu Trocken werden...

Aber mal was mir ganz gut durch Zufall gelungen ist :
Creme Fraische einen Becher, Nen guten Löffel Meerrrettich und Kräuter der Province das alles schön verrühren dann Alufolie nehmen eine seite mit Butter einstreichen, nur dünn das das Filet nich festbrennt, auf die andere Seite die angerührte Mischung reichlich draufstreichen und alles schön zusammenfalten in der Folie und dann ab auf n Grill, schmeckte mir und meiner Family sehr gut


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

Barsch frisch geräuchert und noch heiß gegessen ist ein Gedicht =)

Allerdings ist auch die methode mit Mehl und anbraten in Butter super! Man ... jetz hab ich wieder Hunger!


----------



## Pargo Man (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Barsch & Hecht wie zubereiten ?*

Ahoi und Mahlzeit,

beide schmackhaften Kameraden haben reichlich Muskelgräten. Trotzdem, Egli ist mein absoluter Süßwasserfavorit!

Wer aber nicht gerade Fischfreund ist, dem wäre bei den beiden Edelfischen mit einer Fischfrikadelle geholfen.

Fisch für Fortgeschrittene:
Ich persönlich mache die kleinen Barsche 15-20cm gern in der Pfanne oder auf dem Grill... der Geruch allein bringt meinen Nachbarn an den Zaun!!

Schuppen, Ausnehmen, dann zwei flache Schnitte diagonal über die Flanken, um die Muskelgräten zu durchtrennen.

Fischlein für 3 Stunden einlegen in Olivenöl, Seesalz, Pfeffer, Knofi, Zwiebeln und Paprika... Koriander, wer's gern exotisch mag.

Die Bauchhöhle mit dem Sappsch vollstopfen und ab in die Pfanne... gern zuvor noch in Kartoffelstärke wälzen... sooooo knusprig.

Je nach Größe vom Hecht, tendiere ich zum "Steak", also nur ein etwa 1,5 - 2 cm dickes Stück auf der Mittelgräte herausschneiden, dann in der o.g. Marinade ziehen lassen, um das Fleisch vorm Braten in der Pfanne etwas zu verfestigen.
:vik:
Ich krieg schon wieder Hunger...


----------

